# OTHER PETS ONLY



## buddy/sire (Jan 19, 2021)

lets give it up for the other little things in our live that make it so much better yet sp much worse🤗🥴 LOL


----------



## Rex the Rat (Apr 7, 2020)

Very true 😂 
Do you have any other pets?


----------



## buddy/sire (Jan 19, 2021)

yeah a large beatlle i found in the middle of winter and harpy my dogo


----------



## Rex the Rat (Apr 7, 2020)

So cute! What's it like owning an insect? I'm beginning to consider it.


----------



## buddy/sire (Jan 19, 2021)

well i just got a super cheap large vase put some cocoa bedding in there with water pads and blue berry's of course there are some sticks and leaves in there his wing is damaged so i cant release them but on the much much warmer days ill put him on the trampoline alone to get some fresh air


----------



## buddy/sire (Jan 19, 2021)

super super simple and cheap


----------



## Rex the Rat (Apr 7, 2020)

This is Sparra, one of the 5 mice that take up more of my time, space, money, and room in my heart.


----------



## buddy/sire (Jan 19, 2021)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw 🤗❤🤗✨


----------



## Rats_for_life (Feb 17, 2021)

I have loads of other pets !!! I have two cats named darcy and forest 🐈🐱! two gerbils called pumpkin and ghost ! A hamster called Tyson 🐹! 4 rats called Luna , eilish , buddy and cali  some subulina octona snails , giant African land snails and a white striped spiny stick insects ! And we have a guinea pig called sherlock  And I did have a mouse called princess but she passed away a couple of days ago because she was VERY old , mice are known to live for around 3 years and princess lived until she was 5 so she was very old poor thing :/


----------



## Rats_for_life (Feb 17, 2021)

And here’s a pic of my guinea pig Sherlock


----------



## buddy/sire (Jan 19, 2021)

ur cats are adorable


----------



## Rex the Rat (Apr 7, 2020)

Rats_for_life said:


> princess lived until she was 5


That is old!!
Your pets are all so cute! The snails are cool, I wish they were legal in the US


----------



## buddy/sire (Jan 19, 2021)

THEY ARENT idk that


----------



## Rats_for_life (Feb 17, 2021)

Rex the Rat said:


> So cute! What's it like owning an insect? I'm beginning to consider it.


Hiiii , I have LOADS of insects I have a lot of stick insects they bred ! And all the eggs hatched lol . I have 6 giant African land snails (normal and albino ) over 100 subulina octona snails And we used to have 2 cockroaches but they died of old age so we are getting more ! And i had to keep some ladybirds in for a while because there was a massive flood outside and the ladybirds were drowning and they looked ill so I bought them in and they are looking much better ! I will be letting them out in about 1 week ! insects are the best pets (after rats of course  haha ) ! They are so easy to look after and actually quite cute !


----------



## Rats_for_life (Feb 17, 2021)

buddy/sire said:


> ur cats are adorable


Awwwh thank you ! they are 😍😍 I love catssss , the ginger and white one (called forest ) has three legs as he was ran over by a car around 2 years ago !


----------



## Rats_for_life (Feb 17, 2021)

Rex the Rat said:


> That is old!!
> Your pets are all so cute! The snails are cool, I wish they were legal in the US


I know !! She was very old , in her last couple of days she was VERY shakey and we had to put food around her because she couldn’t get up poor thing 😭 I think maybe it’s because we fed her only raw foods and didnt feed her store brought food ? I’m just guessing tho haha. Ah thanks ! OMG ARE SNAILS ILLEGAL IN THE U.S whatttt!?!?! They are the best insect I have (Don’t think they are an insect but idk what they are hahah) !? The albino ones in the pics are only around 1 month old !! They are so beutiful to watch especially when they have babies !!


----------



## Rats_for_life (Feb 17, 2021)

I mean that princess probably lived till 5 because we only fed her raw foods we didn’t ever feed her shop bought foods *


----------



## Rats_for_life (Feb 17, 2021)

buddy/sire said:


> THEY ARENT idk that


I KNOW RIGHT I DIDNT KNOW THAT EITHER !?!.


----------



## Rex the Rat (Apr 7, 2020)

Rats_for_life said:


> Hiiii , I have LOADS of insects I have a lot of stick insects they bred ! And all the eggs hatched lol . I have 6 giant African land snails (normal and albino ) over 100 subulina octona snails And we used to have 2 cockroaches but they died of old age so we are getting more ! And i had to keep some ladybirds in for a while because there was a massive flood outside and the ladybirds were drowning and they looked ill so I bought them in and they are looking much better ! I will be letting them out in about 1 week ! insects are the best pets (after rats of course  haha ) ! They are so easy to look after and actually quite cute !


Wow! You have a lot of experience! I'm thinking of getting a praying mantis, I figure it would be awesome to watch it molt!



Rats_for_life said:


> She was very old , in her last couple of days she was VERY shakey and we had to put food around her because she couldn’t get up poor thing 😭


Aww I'm sorry



Rats_for_life said:


> OMG ARE SNAILS ILLEGAL IN THE U.S whatttt!?!?!


Yeah, they pose a risk of becoming an invasive species and agricultural pest. I learned this when looking into them for myself, I also thought they looked beautiful.


----------



## Rex the Rat (Apr 7, 2020)

Rats_for_life said:


> OMG ARE SNAILS ILLEGAL IN THE U.S whatttt!?!?!


Only Gaint African Land snails, the largest we can have are Orthalicus


----------



## Rats_for_life (Feb 17, 2021)

Rex the Rat said:


> Wow! You have a lot of experience! I'm thinking of getting a praying mantis, I figure it would be awesome to watch it molt!
> 
> 
> Aww I'm sorry
> ...


I do have a lot of experience haah I’ve had insects all my life ! Ooo yessss a praying mantis are great !! I’ve never had one but I would LOVE one ! My stick insect molts and I can tell you now it is VERY interesting to watch it ! You would love it !
thank you 😭she was so old she was getting very shakey poor thing :/ I reckon she lived 2 extra years because we only fed her raw foods (we didn’t buy anything from pet stores ) but I’m just guessing haha.
awh nooo that’s sad you cant get snails


----------



## Rats_for_life (Feb 17, 2021)

Rex the Rat said:


> Only Gaint African Land snails, the largest we can have are Orthalicus


Awh  I have subulina octona snails (over 100 because they are prolific breeders ) and 6 giant African land snails ! Can you have all the other bugs such as cockroaches as pets? I’m interested haha


----------



## Rex the Rat (Apr 7, 2020)

I don’t know about laws concerning specific insects but the laws also differ depending on the state. I will look into the subulina octanas, they look pretty! Do you recommend any other insects?


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

You guys have a LOT of critters!!! Rats_4_Life, your parents must be awesome!!

After my golden retriever Watson passed away in May last year (cancer ) I was so sad. Then this squirrel came up to me, not afraid. I gave her some nuts, and she's been my bestie ever since. Wiley the Squirrel. She follows me around and I make special food for her. She's so silly, I can call her and she comes to the door.


----------



## 511958 (Feb 11, 2019)

Tinytoes said:


> You guys have a LOT of critters!!!
> 
> After my golden retriever Watson passed away in May last year (cancer ) I was so sad. Then this squirrel came up to me, not afraid. I gave her some nuts, and she's been my bestie ever since. Wiley the Squirrel. She follows me around and I make special food for her. She's so silly, I can call her and she comes to the door.
> View attachment 303871


Wow! That's really cool! The squirrels over here run up trees as soon as they hear people coming near, LOL!


----------



## Rats_for_life (Feb 17, 2021)

Willow&Whiskers said:


> Wow! That's really cool! The squirrels over here run up trees as soon as they hear people coming near, LOL!


Yeah haha same ! but in the town near me there are loads of squirrels and them come right up to you and climb up your legs haha


----------



## Rats_for_life (Feb 17, 2021)

Tinytoes said:


> You guys have a LOT of critters!!! Rats_4_Life, your parents must be awesome!!
> 
> After my golden retriever Watson passed away in May last year (cancer ) I was so sad. Then this squirrel came up to me, not afraid. I gave her some nuts, and she's been my bestie ever since. Wiley the Squirrel. She follows me around and I make special food for her. She's so silly, I can call her and she comes to the door.
> View attachment 303871


We do have a lot of critters hahaha !!!
awww nooo I’m so sorry for your loss of your dog 😭😭😭😭I hate people loosing pets it’s like a family Member passing away :/ AWWWWW THE SQUIRRELLLLLLL !!! He’s so friendly !!😍😍😍😍in the town near me there are squires and they are not afraid haha they litteraly climb up your legs hahah


----------



## Rats_for_life (Feb 17, 2021)

Tinytoes said:


> Rats_4_Life, your parents must be awesome!!


Haha yeah my mum litterally lets me have any animal I want 😂 the rule is ‘ if I look after it I can have it‘ haha And of course I do look after them with proper care !


----------



## Rats_for_life (Feb 17, 2021)

Rex the Rat said:


> I don’t know about laws concerning specific insects but the laws also differ depending on the state. I will look into the subulina octanas, they look pretty! Do you recommend any other insects?


Ok ! Yeah I DEFFO recommend subulina octona snails they don’t need hardly any care ! All they need is a couple pieces of cucumber , tomatoes,lettuce ect (any veg or fruit you have in your house ) Every few days and you can also give them some cuttlefish bone or fish flake food for calcium , and mine just live in a little container which I’ve drilled tiny air holes in ! and you can let the food go a bit soggy/mouldy as the snails love to eat that ! If you need any more information just ask me ! I love answering questions about pets  you can private message me on here or just message me on this thread  some other bugs I have had and really recommend are cockroaches (but I’m not sure if your aloud them in your state , you might want to do research ) cockroaches are so easy to look after ! Also millepedes (I would say centipedes but most of them do bite haha ) millipedes are very interesting ! They are also so beautiful 😍 I’ll post a pic of my millipede (who passed away around 5 months now )


----------



## MinkShadow (Mar 5, 2021)

I've got a bunch of other animals


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Rats_for_life said:


> Ok ! Yeah I DEFFO recommend subulina octona snails they don’t need hardly any care ! All they need is a couple pieces of cucumber , tomatoes,lettuce ect (any veg or fruit you have in your house ) Every few days and you can also give them some cuttlefish bone or fish flake food for calcium , and mine just live in a little container which I’ve drilled tiny air holes in ! and you can let the food go a bit soggy/mouldy as the snails love to eat that ! If you need any more information just ask me ! I love answering questions about pets  you can private message me on here or just message me on this thread  some other bugs I have had and really recommend are cockroaches (but I’m not sure if your aloud them in your state , you might want to do research ) cockroaches are so easy to look after ! Also millepedes (I would say centipedes but most of them do bite haha ) millipedes are very interesting ! They are also so beautiful 😍 I’ll post a pic of my millipede (who passed away around 5 months now )
> View attachment 303874
> View attachment 303875





Rats_for_life said:


> Ok ! Yeah I DEFFO recommend subulina octona snails they don’t need hardly any care ! All they need is a couple pieces of cucumber , tomatoes,lettuce ect (any veg or fruit you have in your house ) Every few days and you can also give them some cuttlefish bone or fish flake food for calcium , and mine just live in a little container which I’ve drilled tiny air holes in ! and you can let the food go a bit soggy/mouldy as the snails love to eat that ! If you need any more information just ask me ! I love answering questions about pets  you can private message me on here or just message me on this thread  some other bugs I have had and really recommend are cockroaches (but I’m not sure if your aloud them in your state , you might want to do research ) cockroaches are so easy to look after ! Also millepedes (I would say centipedes but most of them do bite haha ) millipedes are very interesting ! They are also so beautiful 😍 I’ll post a pic of my millipede (who passed away around 5 months now )
> View attachment 303874
> View attachment 303875


 okay, that's it!!! I cannot handle the creepy crawlies lol. More than 8 legs and I'm outta here!!!! If I see a thousand-legger, I literally freeze and shout for back up, never taking my eyes off of it. That's how they get away you know, as soon as I look away it's gone! And now I'll never know where it went, and I can't watch tv without looking at the place it was last.


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

MinkShadow said:


> I've got a bunch of other animals
> View attachment 303872
> 
> View attachment 303873
> ...


That's more like it, less legs


----------



## MinkShadow (Mar 5, 2021)

Tinytoes said:


> That's more like it, less legs


 I used to have a woodlouse colony! Multiple actually!


----------



## Rats_for_life (Feb 17, 2021)

MinkShadow said:


> I've got a bunch of other animals
> View attachment 303872
> 
> View attachment 303873
> ...


AWWWW OMG COWWWS AND SHEEEEEEEEP !!!,


----------



## Rats_for_life (Feb 17, 2021)

Tinytoes said:


> okay, that's it!!! I cannot handle the creepy crawlies lol. More than 8 legs and I'm outta here!!!! If I see a thousand-legger, I literally freeze and shout for back up, never taking my eyes off of it. That's how they get away you know, as soon as I look away it's gone! And now I'll never know where it went, and I can't watch tv without looking at the place it was last.


Awwwwh noooo haha , I think it’s because I hardly see any thing with more than 8 legs living in England 😂in the uk the only thing with 8 legs that are wild is spiders , we don’t have any wild millipedes, centipedes ect so they don’t bother me haha . But if u need info on getting bugs like subulina snails or cockroaches (If you like them ? Haha ) then just ask Me questions !


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

MinkShadow said:


> I used to have a woodlouse colony! Multiple actually!
> View attachment 303900


What the **** are woodlouse??? And why would you keep them? Do they do tricks? Can you eat them? Are they in that box cuz I don't see anything but leaves and needles and stuff


----------



## Rats_for_life (Feb 17, 2021)

Tinytoes said:


> That's more like it, less legs


Hahaha LOL


----------



## Rex the Rat (Apr 7, 2020)

Tinytoes said:


> I was so sad. Then this squirrel came up to me, not afraid. I gave her some nuts, and she's been my bestie ever since. Wiley the Squirrel. She follows me around and I make special food for her. She's so silly, I can call her and she comes to the door.


That's amazing, I love squirrels! I was making friends with a squirrel I named Wafer but then winter hit and Wafer hid.


MinkShadow said:


> I've got a bunch of other animals


They're soo cute! I love cows!!


Tinytoes said:


> I cannot handle the creepy crawlies lol


Funny how that's how most people are with rats


----------



## MinkShadow (Mar 5, 2021)

Rats_for_life said:


> AWWWW OMG COWWWS AND SHEEEEEEEEP !!!,


 Yessss they are awesome! My sheepies all have names and most have collars like dogs  They act like dogs too, they come when called and love being petted! My favourite cow is Innis (dopey boy in the photo) he loves chin rubs, pats, and food


----------



## MinkShadow (Mar 5, 2021)

Tinytoes said:


> What the **** are woodlouse??? And why would you keep them? Do they do tricks? Can you eat them? Are they in that box cuz I don't see anything but leaves and needles and stuff


Woodlice are "roly polys" "pill bugs" etc. They are crustaceans! I keep them because they have cool colours (red, tortoiseshell etc.) and I feed them to "my" chooks. And yep, you can eat them (but I'd never!) 








Here's a red one.


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Tinytoes said:


> You guys have a LOT of critters!!! Rats_4_Life, your parents must be awesome!!
> 
> After my golden retriever Watson passed away in May last year (cancer ) I was so sad. Then this squirrel came up to me, not afraid. I gave her some nuts, and she's been my bestie ever since. Wiley the Squirrel. She follows me around and I make special food for her. She's so silly, I can call her and she comes to the door.
> View attachment 303871


This is from my hammock in the spring, where me and Watson would hang out. Me in the hammock, Watson rolling in the soft grass, watching the squirrels. When he couldn't chase them anymore, we just watched them get closer and closer. I used to hang out at the GRForum. Then I didn't. Then I got really lonely. Then I got...rats...now I feel like a kindergarten teacher with unruly babies who's diapers always need washing lol.


----------



## Rats_for_life (Feb 17, 2021)

Tinytoes said:


> What the **** are woodlouse??? And why would you keep them? Do they do tricks? Can you eat them? Are they in that box cuz I don't see anything but leaves and needles and stuff


awh you don’t know what woodlouse are !?! They are cute little things  we have them crawling around wild in the uk I’ll post some pics of them . They are little bugs with a hardish shell type thing (don’t really know how else to put it ) and i find them very cute haha . When they feel threatened or scared they curl up into a little ball until they feel safe again !


----------



## Rats_for_life (Feb 17, 2021)

MinkShadow said:


> I used to have a woodlouse colony! Multiple actually!
> View attachment 303900


Omg I litterally love woodlice !!!!


----------



## Rex the Rat (Apr 7, 2020)

Rats_for_life said:


>


Oh potato bugs! We call them that because they curl up into potatoes!


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

MinkShadow said:


> Woodlice are "roly polys" "pill bugs" etc. They are crustaceans! I keep them because they have cool colours (red, tortoiseshell etc.) and I feed them to "my" chooks. And yep, you can eat them (but I'd never!)
> 
> View attachment 303903
> Here's a red one.


Chooks...you Aussie lol. What side you from? I was married to a man from Perth. And I used to keep chooks 

I know what pill bugs are, never thought of them as interesting, but hey, you guys eat Moreton Bay bugs


----------



## MinkShadow (Mar 5, 2021)

I've only got these ones, not the ones that actually roll into a ball  Though once I did find one, it was dark grey with yellow spots. 
View attachment 303901


----------



## Rats_for_life (Feb 17, 2021)

MinkShadow said:


> Yessss they are awesome! My sheepies all have names and most have collars like dogs  They act like dogs too, they come when called and love being petted! My favourite cow is Innis (dopey boy in the photo) he loves chin rubs, pats, and food


Yess I love all farm type animals ! I find them so cuteeeeee 😍do U live on a farm or are they your pets ?  I would love a sheep haha , we might be getting little chickens sooooooon ! Awww innis is adorableeeee


----------



## MinkShadow (Mar 5, 2021)

Tinytoes said:


> Chooks...you Aussie lol. What side you from? I was married to a man from Perth. And I used to keep chooks
> 
> I know what pill bugs are, never thought of them as interesting, but hey, you guys eat Moreton Bay bugs


Nope I'm as NZdder lol


----------



## Rats_for_life (Feb 17, 2021)

MinkShadow said:


> Woodlice are "roly polys" "pill bugs" etc. They are crustaceans! I keep them because they have cool colours (red, tortoiseshell etc.) and I feed them to "my" chooks. And yep, you can eat them (but I'd never!)
> 
> View attachment 303903
> Here's a red one.


Yeaaaahh I used to call them roly poly bugs ALL the time !!! Hahah they are quite cute I find haha ewwwww can we eat them !?!? Haha


----------



## MinkShadow (Mar 5, 2021)

Rats_for_life said:


> Yess I love all farm type animals ! I find them so cuteeeeee 😍do U live on a farm or are they your pets ?  I would love a sheep haha , we might be getting little chickens sooooooon ! Awww innis is adorableeeee


I do live on a farm but we have some we keep as pets too. I have five _pet _sheep, Amethyst, Pearl, Sapphire, Ruby, and Amber! And I also hope to be getting chickens soon too!


----------



## Rats_for_life (Feb 17, 2021)

Rex the Rat said:


> Oh potato bugs! We call them that because they curl up into potatoes!


Ooo I’ve never thought of calling them potato bugs ! i will call them that from now on hahaha , we call them roly poly bugs !


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

MinkShadow said:


> Nope I'm as NZdder lol


Sorry, didn't see yer flag lol.


----------



## MinkShadow (Mar 5, 2021)

Rats_for_life said:


> Yeaaaahh I used to call them roly poly bugs ALL the time !!! Hahah they are quite cute I find haha ewwwww can we eat them !?!? Haha


Yep you can eat them  My friend did it once, she boiled them and put them in cookies


----------



## Rex the Rat (Apr 7, 2020)

MinkShadow said:


> My favourite cow is Innis (dopey boy in the photo) he loves chin rubs, pats, and food


I have a friend who lives on a homestead and I fell in love with one of his highland cattle -




I think he was trying to eat me the whole time 😅


----------



## Rats_for_life (Feb 17, 2021)

MinkShadow said:


> I do live on a farm but we have some we keep as pets too. I have five _pet _sheep, Amethyst, Pearl, Sapphire, Ruby, and Amber! And I also hope to be getting chickens soon too!


Awwwh omggggg the sheep names are amazing ! Is innis the cow your pet too ? Ooo yay we are both getting chickens hahah !! 🐔 🐓


----------



## MinkShadow (Mar 5, 2021)

Rex the Rat said:


> I have a friend who lives on a homestead and I fell in love with one of his highland cattle -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awe that is the cutest lil beastie ever! My boy Innis does the same, he tries to eat my hair


----------



## Rats_for_life (Feb 17, 2021)

MinkShadow said:


> Yep you can eat them  My friend did it once, she boiled them and put them in cookies


Ewww WHATTTTTT I COULD NEVERRRR 😂😂a bug cookie ! Haha


----------



## MinkShadow (Mar 5, 2021)

Rats_for_life said:


> Awwwh omggggg the sheep names are amazing ! Is innis the cow your pet too ? Ooo yay we are both getting chickens hahah !! 🐔 🐓


We name all our keeper sheep after gemstones. We're running out of names  Unfortunately Innis is not a pet but if it was my choice he would be


----------



## MinkShadow (Mar 5, 2021)

Rats_for_life said:


> Ewww WHATTTTTT I COULD NEVERRRR 😂😂a bug cookie ! Haha


Apparently, they didn't taste like much 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Rats_for_life (Feb 17, 2021)

Rex the Rat said:


> I have a friend who lives on a homestead and I fell in love with one of his highland cattle -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awwwwwwwwwwwww omgggg so sweet 😍😍😍😍🐮🐮🐮there is a field right round the corner of us and it’s filled with sweet cows


----------



## Rats_for_life (Feb 17, 2021)

MinkShadow said:


> We name all our keeper sheep after gemstones. We're running out of names  Unfortunately Innis is not a pet but if it was my choice he would be


aw that’s a shame :/


----------



## Rats_for_life (Feb 17, 2021)

MinkShadow said:


> Apparently, they didn't taste like much 🤷‍♀️


Ew weird haha people can eat crickets too apparently!? Haha


----------



## MinkShadow (Mar 5, 2021)

Rats_for_life said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwww omgggg so sweet 😍😍😍😍🐮🐮🐮there is a field right round the corner of us and it’s filled with sweet cows
> View attachment 303904
> View attachment 303905
> View attachment 303906


We live smack bang in the middle of a huge sheep and beef farm and whenever we move our cows down the road they go and say hi to the neighbour's cows  Once there were these huge angus bulls and our cows went up to the fence and started licking them!


----------



## MinkShadow (Mar 5, 2021)

Rats_for_life said:


> Ew weird haha people can eat crickets too apparently!? Haha


Good source of protein!


----------



## Rats_for_life (Feb 17, 2021)

MinkShadow said:


> Good source of protein!


Eww I wouldn’t be able to eat that 🤢🤢


----------



## Rats_for_life (Feb 17, 2021)

MinkShadow said:


> We live smack bang in the middle of a huge sheep and beef farm and whenever we move our cows down the road they go and say hi to the neighbour's cows  Once there were these huge angus bulls and our cows went up to the fence and started licking them!


Awwww hahaha 😆do u use your sheep for wool or for meat ? Cuz I’m england we eat sheep didn’t know if it was the same for u ? Haha


----------



## MinkShadow (Mar 5, 2021)

Rats_for_life said:


> Eww I wouldn’t be able to eat that 🤢🤢


Honestly neither could I! The texture and the legs-


----------



## Rats_for_life (Feb 17, 2021)

MinkShadow said:


> Honestly neither could I! The texture and the legs-


Ewww the legs 🤢😂😂


----------



## MinkShadow (Mar 5, 2021)

Rats_for_life said:


> Awwww hahaha 😆do u use your sheep for wool or for meat ? Cuz I’m england we eat sheep didn’t know if it was the same for u ? Haha


Most sheep farms here do meat and wool, but our sheep are Wiltshires so they shed their wool (have a look at the photos)! That means their wool is no good. The ewes are pets but the lambs are meat


----------



## MinkShadow (Mar 5, 2021)

Rats_for_life said:


> Ewww the legs 🤢😂😂


Gosh I'm being put off my food! 😂


----------



## Rats_for_life (Feb 17, 2021)

MinkShadow said:


> Most sheep farms here do meat and wool, but our sheep are Wiltshires so they shed their wool (have a look at the photos)! That means their wool is no good. The ewes are pets but the lambs are meat


Aww ☹ Aw at least yours shed Their wool ! I’m just curious (cuz some other people I know do it ) do you kill your sheep once they cannot shed anymore or not ? Sorry if I’m asking to many questions I’m just really interested haha you don’t answer if you don’t want to


----------



## Rats_for_life (Feb 17, 2021)

MinkShadow said:


> Gosh I'm being put off my food! 😂


Is it lunch time where u live ? It’s 21:35 PM in england !


----------



## MinkShadow (Mar 5, 2021)

Rats_for_life said:


> Aww ☹ Aw at least yours shed Their wool ! I’m just curious (cuz some other people I know do it ) do you kill your sheep once they cannot shed anymore or not ? Sorry if I’m asking to many questions I’m just really interested haha you don’t answer if you don’t want to


Wiltshires shed for their whole life! We got them because wool sheep suffer so much during summer and get so dirty They also require lots more care. Also, Wiltshires have skin under their tail instead of wool (so their tail doesn't get dirty) so therefore their tails don't have to be docked


----------



## Rats_for_life (Feb 17, 2021)

MinkShadow said:


> Wiltshires shed for their whole life! We got them because wool sheep suffer so much during summer and get so dirty They also require lots more care. Also, Wiltshires have skin under their tail instead of wool (so their tail doesn't get dirty) so therefore their tails don't have to be docked


Awww that’s awsome that I they shed their whole life ! Sorry I was just interested haha


----------



## MinkShadow (Mar 5, 2021)

Rats_for_life said:


> Is it lunch time where u live ? It’s 21:35 PM in england !


Nope it's late morning


----------



## MinkShadow (Mar 5, 2021)

Rats_for_life said:


> Awww that’s awsome that I they shed their whole life ! Sorry I was just interested haha


No problem I love answering questions about farm animals!


----------



## Rats_for_life (Feb 17, 2021)

MinkShadow said:


> Nope it's late morning


Omggggg that’s crazy 😆😆😆 I’m going to bed in a couple of hours and its still morning for you ! I find that very cool !


----------



## Rats_for_life (Feb 17, 2021)

MinkShadow said:


> No problem I love answering questions about farm animals!


Awh thanks ! do you like insects ?


----------



## MinkShadow (Mar 5, 2021)

Rats_for_life said:


> Awh thanks ! do you like insects ?


I haven't had any insect pets but I do find them fascinating!


----------



## Rex the Rat (Apr 7, 2020)

Rats_for_life said:


> Omggggg that’s crazy 😆😆😆 I’m going to bed in a couple of hours and its still morning for you ! I find that very cool !


Ain't it interesting how we live across the world from each other but can unite under the love of rats


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

MinkShadow said:


> Most sheep farms here do meat and wool, but our sheep are Wiltshires so they shed their wool (have a look at the photos)! That means their wool is no good. The ewes are pets but the lambs are meat


I hear ya, we raised charolais and my daughter raised an abandoned calf we named Bessie. She was delicious, but we had to empty the whole freezer until there was nothing but Bessie left (yes, we named our beef) before I could bring myself to cook that beef. Grade USDA #1. It was my first


----------



## Rats_for_life (Feb 17, 2021)

MinkShadow said:


> I haven't had any insect pets but I do find them fascinating!


Aweeee u should get some ! Did u see what insects I have ?


----------



## Rats_for_life (Feb 17, 2021)

Rex the Rat said:


> Ain't it interesting how we live across the world from each other but can unite under the love of rats


Yesss so crazy !!!!!


----------



## MinkShadow (Mar 5, 2021)

Rats_for_life said:


> Aweeee u should get some ! Did u see what insects I have ?


Yep, that stick insect looks incredible!


----------



## MinkShadow (Mar 5, 2021)

Tinytoes said:


> I hear ya, we raised charolais and my daughter raised an abandoned calf we named Bessie. She was delicious, but we had to empty the whole freezer until there was nothing but Bessie left (yes, we named our beef) before I could bring myself to cook that beef. Grade USDA #1. It was my first


I could never eat the ewes we've handraised, they are like my dogs <3 (also, I name all our animals too, even the ones we eat. All 72 of them)


----------



## Rats_for_life (Feb 17, 2021)

MinkShadow said:


> Yep, that stick insect looks incredible!


yesss shes amazing I bred here and i now how 2 more stick insects and i have 12 more eggs waiting to hatch ! !!


----------



## MinkShadow (Mar 5, 2021)

Rats_for_life said:


> yesss shes amazing I bred here and i now how 2 more stick insects and i have 12 more eggs waiting to hatch ! !!
> View attachment 303913


That's awesome, they are so fascinating! I have seen one in the wild before, a huge mottled brown one!


----------



## Rats_for_life (Feb 17, 2021)

MinkShadow said:


> That's awesome, they are so fascinating! I have seen one in the wild before, a huge mottled brown one!


Awww omg I wish we had wild ones in the uk !


----------



## MinkShadow (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## MinkShadow (Mar 5, 2021)

MinkShadow said:


> View attachment 303921


Lyla the doggie is trying to murder me with kisses


----------



## Rex the Rat (Apr 7, 2020)

She’s adorable! What breed is she?


----------



## MinkShadow (Mar 5, 2021)

Rex the Rat said:


> She’s adorable! What breed is she?


Her mom was a Chihuahua x Aussie Terrier and her dad was a Minature Fox Terrier


----------

